# National forest trail on CMWU



## countrydave801 (Jul 10, 2017)

I have seen a couple of good bucks I want to chase, the best route is a national forest trail the runs on a CMWU for half a mile then it turns public. Can I take the trail or do I need to stay off CMWU no matter what?


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

Without permission, I would stay off the CWMU no matter what, they are private land usually no play zones as well as no hunt zones.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Call the National Forest office and ask them. Know the trail name/number, etc. Be specific and talk to a supervisor. The trail may or may not have a public right of way (easement)on it. Good luck and hope you get yer buck!


----------



## countrydave801 (Jul 10, 2017)

stillhunterman said:


> Call the National Forest office and ask them. Know the trail name/number, etc. Be specific and talk to a supervisor. The trail may or may not have a public right of way (easement)on it. Good luck and hope you get yer buck!


That's what I was planning on doing but didn't know if someone knew a code or some way to look it up. But thanks for the advice now I know what to have when I call.


----------



## countrydave801 (Jul 10, 2017)

CROC said:


> Without permission, I would stay off the CWMU no matter what, they are private land usually no play zones as well as no hunt zones.


That's what I was aussming to do but just wanted to know if there was a law saying I could walk to the public land.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Who knows? Maybe the CWMU operator is a cool and agreeable guy and if you contacted him and explained your situation he would work with you and give you written permission to pass through. On the other hand he might be a royal douche and talk down to you for having the audacity to even ask him. Hopefully that wouldn't be the case though.


----------



## countrydave801 (Jul 10, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Who knows? Maybe the CWMU operator is a cool and agreeable guy and if you contacted him and explained your situation he would work with you and give you written permission to pass through. On the other hand he might be a royal douche and talk down to you for having the audacity to even ask him. Hopefully that wouldn't be the case though.


I was told he was a douche beyond belief. But that is one guys perspective. The land owner tried to sue his son for harvesting a good size buck on public land that is next to his property but his son did it legally and didn't win. But that's one guys perspective.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Haha well it us know how it turns out. Which CWMU is it if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

stillhunterman said:


> Call the National Forest office and ask them. Know the trail name/number, etc. Be specific and talk to a supervisor. The trail may or may not have a public right of way (easement)on it. Good luck and hope you get yer buck!


This is the ticket.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

One of the areas I hunt has a public access USFS-maintained road through private property for a few miles, as long as someone doesn't try to leave the road they are fine to use it to access the bordering USFS land (your tax dollars pays for the upkeep on said road). May or may not be the case where you are talking about, but if it's marked as a road/trail for public use by the USFS you should be fine. And I vaguely recall where that incident with his son took place, I heard the story 3rd party so the details were a bit watered down.


----------



## countrydave801 (Jul 10, 2017)

30-06-hunter said:


> One of the areas I hunt has a public access USFS-maintained road through private property for a few miles, as long as someone doesn't try to leave the road they are fine to use it to access the bordering USFS land (your tax dollars pays for the upkeep on said road). May or may not be the case where you are talking about, but if it's marked as a road/trail for public use by the USFS you should be fine. And I vaguely recall where that incident with his son took place, I heard the story 3rd party so the details were a bit watered down.


Ya the dad was hunting up Farmington this weekend. Talk with him for a bit. Son shot a nice four point right on the public side. Guy tried to sue for $4000 for the price of one of his tags. This is the same guy that I would be crossing his property. So I planned pushing the bucks up on the hill a good amount away from his property before I take a shot. But it might not be worth it.


----------



## countrydave801 (Jul 10, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Haha well it us know how it turns out. Which CWMU is it if you don't mind my asking?


One of them up Farmington canyon. Don't want to give to many details as the hunt is still going and I haven't stuck one yet. ?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

greedy sob wants 4000.00$

_*THATS*_ the problem.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

countrydave801 said:


> One of them up Farmington canyon. Don't want to give to many details as the hunt is still going and I haven't stuck one yet. ?


 The operator has a well deserved reputation as a DB.
But it is no secret. I don't even hunt that area anymore but know exactly where you are talking about.


----------



## countrydave801 (Jul 10, 2017)

middlefork said:


> countrydave801 said:
> 
> 
> > One of them up Farmington canyon. Don't want to give to many details as the hunt is still going and I haven't stuck one yet. ?
> ...


It is a tough one to hunt. But can't complain when I drive 8 minutes to hunt.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

If you can get a letter from the Forest Service stating that the trail is open to foot traffic, make sure it's on Forest Service letterhead. Carry this with you, it may be the difference between a legal headache and peace of mind. 

One thing I have learned through the years is that you might be correct and have the law on your side but is it worth the hassle and $$$ to prove it? There is a lot of country out there to hunt and it's much easier to move on than to get in a battle with a DB landowner/outfitter.


----------



## countrydave801 (Jul 10, 2017)

Airborne said:


> If you can get a letter from the Forest Service stating that the trail is open to foot traffic, make sure it's on Forest Service letterhead. Carry this with you, it may be the difference between a legal headache and peace of mind.
> 
> One thing I have learned through the years is that you might be correct and have the law on your side but is it worth the hassle and $$$ to prove it? There is a lot of country out there to hunt and it's much easier to move on than to get in a battle with a DB landowner/outfitter.


I called the US forest service and gave them the trail number. Trail was closed when property was sold. I'm not gonna get close to the property. Seems like the kind of guy that would let a good deer rot rather than let someone onto his land if it got to it. I'm with you, not worth the potential hazards.


----------

